# Buying a new bike...



## manas (Apr 10, 2008)

I am going to buy a new bike. 

I am only having 125cc/135cc bikes as an option. Since I want a good fuel economy along with performance thrown in.

The 100cc bikes are  too crappy and I cannot afford the fuel economy of the 150cc+ bikes. 

My options currently are Hero Honda Glamour, Honda Shine & Bajaj Discover 135 DTS-i. Tell me which one should I go for ....


----------



## anand1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Go for bajaj Discover 135CC its the best. I have been using 125CC version of it. the new 135CC has Disc Breakes in it. Go for it. Never go for Bajaj XCD its look is only good but not in body. So go for Bajaj 135cc


----------



## azzu (Apr 10, 2008)

Choose between Shine and Discover
can u tell me ur hight and wieght ?

    BTW : Y did u Forget GLadiator Type RS it Rocks man


----------



## Pathik (Apr 10, 2008)

+1 for the Bajaj Discover DTSi 135


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2008)

^^+1


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 10, 2008)

+1 for Discover.


----------



## sai_cool (Apr 10, 2008)

discover !


----------



## manas (Apr 10, 2008)

@ anand1 - Is the new Discover better ? I am asking that because I have not seen many 135cc Discover bikes around.

@ azzu - I am 178cm in height and weigh 62 kg. 

What a response for Discover.  Can anyone tell how comfortable is the Discover 135cc and what is its on-road mileage ?


----------



## azzu (Apr 10, 2008)

i still suggest u go and check the new Yamaha gladiator(RS OR SS) its really awesome or else the Honda Shine
strict no no for Discover if ur a little tall or well-build type of person


----------



## manas (Apr 10, 2008)

@ azzu - Any idea about the after-sales service of Yamaha ? 

Also I have heard that the Honda Shine vibrates a lot at speeds of 50+. Is that true ?


----------



## azzu (Apr 10, 2008)

yup ur right After sales of yamaha is lil bad compared to Bajaj but belive me its a awesome bike just test Ride it and many of my frnds hav shine no similar problem has been seen till now AFAIK


----------



## manas (Apr 10, 2008)

Hmm.. thanks for the info on Shine. I wonder why Shine is getting so much negative reviews for vibration.

I will test ride the Gladiator too.


----------



## azzu (Apr 10, 2008)

we have a 3 shines in our 9 frnds and u will find atleast 3 shines for a street in our city so u can understand its sales here...


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 10, 2008)

Family Guy  was confused between Flame & Gladiator, good thing Flame's not in your list , he settled for Gladiator SS.

ask him if you want details on it.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 10, 2008)

If it's fuel economy that you need, get a Discover. If you need looks and style,get the Gladiator. Try to avoid the Shine.. Rather pay few k more and get the Unicorn.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 10, 2008)

^+1. Unicorn is a splendid bike.


----------



## manas (Apr 10, 2008)

@ Pathik - I think Unicorn will be out of my range. I am willing to spend max 51-52K.

Any idea what is the on-road price of Gladiator SS / RS ?


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 11, 2008)

what the hell is this thread doing in Fight Club *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13a.gif

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2028/2405822638_ba65a1cf8b.jpg

I think some mod moved it here.... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/49.gif

and btw, i noticed this thread in chit chat before


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 11, 2008)

^^^^
nope he started this in fightclub itself 

I was also wondering from the beginning 


_


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2008)

I would say to go for Discover 135 DTSi......


----------



## krazzy (Apr 12, 2008)

My vote to Discover 135.


----------



## manas (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the response guys....

I am going for the Discover 135 with Alloy / Self Start/ Disc Brakes.


----------



## vilas_patil (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Manas,
  Even I am planning to gift my father Discover 135. Can you pls let me know the on-road price and fuel economy info ?


----------



## manas (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi vilas....

The Discover 135 with Self/Alloy Wheels/Disc Brakes comes to 55,500 (on-road).  Without disc brakes, it will come to approx 53K. 

I cant say much abt the mileage now.


----------



## vilas_patil (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks Manas


----------



## reddick (Apr 16, 2008)

Hamara BAJAJ
Go 4 it...gr8 bike for ur needs.


----------



## Roadripper (May 16, 2008)

Go wit discover... rockin control....


----------



## desiibond (May 16, 2008)

My pick would be Yamaha gladiator

Honda shine gets too much vibration on 60+ speeds and braking too is not that good.

don't even think about Flame. It's kind of failure. Like Apache, second edition might click 

My pick would be Yamaha Gladiator and next comes Discover.


----------



## legolas (May 16, 2008)

and why exactly is this in QnA section, without being reported (and not in the chit-chat section??)


----------

